# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Τοποθέτηση WiFi USB Adapter  στην ταράτσα

## Gatzet_mania

Παιδιά, θελω να ανεβάσω, απο τον πρωτο οροφο, στην ταράτσα μια κάρτα WiFi USB  adapter, οπως αυτή >> http://www.progressive.gr/proion.asp...&proionID=8703. Τι τύπο καλωδίου να χρησιμοποιήσω για την συνδεση της καρτας με τον υπολογιστή??
υπ' οψιν οτι το μήκος καλωδίου που χρειάζεται, ειναι 15μ. και θα καταλήγει σε mini USB και normal USB connectors αντιστοιχα.

----------


## kostas_thess

> Παιδιά, θελω να ανεβάσω, απο τον πρωτο οροφο, στην ταράτσα μια κάρτα WiFi USB  adapter, οπως αυτή >> http://www.progressive.gr/proion.asp...&proionID=8703. Τι τύπο καλωδίου να χρησιμοποιήσω για την συνδεση της καρτας με τον υπολογιστή??
> υπ' οψιν οτι το μήκος καλωδίου που χρειάζεται, ειναι 15μ. και θα καταλήγει σε mini USB και normal USB connectors αντιστοιχα.


Για ποιον σκοπο την θελεις την καρτα αυτην ?

----------


## Gatzet_mania

Καλημέρα Kostas_thess.
Σε ευχαριστώ για την επικοινωνία.
Την κάρτα θα την εγκαταστησω στην ταράτσα για να πιάσω απομακρυσμένο φίλο μου που μου διαθέτει την συνδεση του.
Ενας φίλος μου υποδεικνύει να χρησιμοποιήσω το USB-2-0-Active-Extension-Cable.
Ενας αλλος μου λεει να χρησιμοποιήσω Cat6.....και κάπου εχω μπερδευτεί!!.

----------


## kostas_thess

> Καλημέρα Kostas_thess.
> Σε ευχαριστώ για την επικοινωνία.
> Την κάρτα θα την εγκαταστησω στην ταράτσα για να πιάσω απομακρυσμένο φίλο μου που μου διαθέτει την συνδεση του.
> Ενας φίλος μου υποδεικνύει να χρησιμοποιήσω το USB-2-0-Active-Extension-Cable.
> Ενας αλλος μου λεει να χρησιμοποιήσω Cat6.....και κάπου εχω μπερδευτεί!!.


Εχεις Οπτικη επαφη με τον φιλο σου ? 

Μεχρι ποσα λεφτα μπορεις να διαθεσεις ?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

αν η κάρτα είναι usb που είναι, θες usb extension cable. Αν η κάρτα συνδέεται με switch μέσω lan καλωδίου τότε θες lan καλώδιο (δλδ το cat6). Έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες αν θα καταφέρεις να βρεις αξιόπιστο extension cable για usb στα 15 μέτρα. Ειδικά αν περιμένεις η κάρτα να τροφοδοτηθεί μέσω usb.

- - - Updated - - -

Το πιο λογικό είναι να έχεις μια κάρτα που να συνδέεται κατευθείαν με το switch μέσω lan καλωδίου. Το ιδανικό είναι να περνάει και την τροφοδοσία της μέσω του καλωδίου αυτού (για να έχεις τις λιγότερες δυνατές συνδέσεις & καλώδια στην ταράτσα). Σκέψου ότι θες κάτι αξιόπιστο και ανθεκτικό μια που μιλάμε για εξωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## kostas_thess

> αν η κάρτα είναι usb που είναι, θες usb extension cable. Αν η κάρτα συνδέεται με switch μέσω lan καλωδίου τότε θες lan καλώδιο (δλδ το cat6). Έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες αν θα καταφέρεις να βρεις αξιόπιστο extension cable για usb στα 15 μέτρα. Ειδικά αν περιμένεις η κάρτα να τροφοδοτηθεί μέσω usb.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το πιο λογικό είναι να έχεις μια κάρτα που να συνδέεται κατευθείαν με το switch μέσω lan καλωδίου. Το ιδανικό είναι να περνάει και την τροφοδοσία της μέσω του καλωδίου αυτού (για να έχεις τις λιγότερες δυνατές συνδέσεις & καλώδια στην ταράτσα). Σκέψου ότι θες κάτι αξιόπιστο και ανθεκτικό μια που μιλάμε για εξωτερικό χώρο.



Μπορει πολυ απλα να παρει ενα NanoStation M2 Loco AirMax Και να ειναι και αξιόπιστο και πανο απο ολα νομιμος ... .

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Μπορει πολυ απλα να παρει ενα NanoStation M2 Loco AirMax Και να ειναι και αξιόπιστο και πανο απο ολα νομιμος ... .


αν είδα καλά υποστηρίζει και power over ethernet και η τιμή είναι χαμηλή. Περίμενα πιο ακριβές τέτοιες λύσεις.

----------


## kostas_thess

> αν είδα καλά υποστηρίζει και power over ethernet και η τιμή είναι χαμηλή. Περίμενα πιο ακριβές τέτοιες λύσεις.


φυσικά . αυτο ειναι το καλύτερο . Ασε που το τροφοδοτικό του ειναι ετιμο για split του poe και εισαι μια χαρα . 

Αλλα νομίζω οτι ο φίλος επάνω εχει ήδη την wifi .

----------


## Gatzet_mania

Κώστα και υπολοιποι φίλοι,
1. Απο την ταράτσα εχω οπτική επαφή και "βλεπω" το router του φίλου μου.
2. Η καρτα μου εχει υποδοχή mini USB και συνδεεται σε μια θύρα USB του υπολογιστή μου, απο όπου και τροφοδοτείται (μεσω του USB).
3. To USB-2.0 Active Extension Cable που βρήκα ειναι γερμανικό και τα 15μ. κοστίζουν 15 ευρώ.
4. Δεν εχω σκοπό να διαθέσω πολλά χρήματα για αυτό τον σκοπό. Το μόνο που με απασχολεί ειναι ο τύπος του καλωδίου.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

εγώ πάντως έχω αγοράσει καλώδιο παρόμοιο με αυτό που δείχνεις (μάλλον στα 10 μέτρα). Δούλευε οριακά με τις συσκευές μου - ένα στερεοφωνικό και ένα ipad και ούτε θέμα να μπορεί να φορτιστεί το ipad ενώ είναι συνδεδεμένο με αυτό το καλώδιο στο στερεοφωνικό.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι: Θα δώσεις 15 ευρώ για μία λύση η οποία είναι αρκετά πιθανό να μη δουλέψει καθόλου μια που είσαι εκτός προδιαγραφών. Ακόμα και αν δουλέψουν, σε βάθος χρόνου (βδομάδες; ) αυτά θα χαλάσουν μια που είναι λύσεις που οριακά μπορεί να δουλέψουν σε κλειστό χώρο όχι σε ανοιχτό που έχει άλλες απαιτήσεις. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έβαζα 30 ευρώ παραπάνω και θα πήγαινα στη λύση που πρότεινε ο Κώστας (τόσο θα σου βγει αν βάλεις και το lan καλώδιο μέσα στο κόστος της συσκευής).

- - - Updated - - -

και κάτι ακόμα, δεν υπάρχει και πολύ περιθώριο για συζήτηση για τον τύπο του καλωδίου που θα αγοράσεις. Αν μιλάς για usb συσκευή, usb καλώδιο θα αγοράσεις, όχι cat6. Αν μιλάς για lan συσκευή lan καλώδιο θα αγοράσεις και όχι usb. Είναι απλά τα πράγματα μια που μιλάμε για 2 διαφορετικά interfaces (τρόπους διασύνδεσης της συσκευής).

Το usb που σκέφτεσαι να αγοράσεις λογικά θα έχει και κάποιου είδους ενίσχυση σήματος για να μπορεί να φτάνει το σήμα στα 15 μέτρα (το usb από μόνο του επίσημα παίζει στα 3 με 5 μέτρα). Η ενίσχυση αυτή θα καταναλώνει και κάποια από την παρεχόμενη ισχύ του usb port με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την τροφοδοσία της συσκευής σου μέσω του usb port.

----------


## Gatzet_mania

Πρακτωρα σε ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση σου. 
Μολις επικοινώνησα με το κατάστημα στο Μοναχο και με διαβεβαιώσε οτι με τον ενσωματωμενο ενισχυτή που διαθέτει το σετ του καλωδίου δεν υπάρχει  κανένα προβλήμα ουτε στην ταχύτητα ουτε στην τροφοδοσία. Αλλωστε, μου ειπε, οτι αυτά τα καλώδια με τους ενισχυτές, για αυτές τις εφαρμογές προορίζονται.
Το μέγιστο μήκος του καλωδίου με ενισχυτή ειναι τα 25 μέτρα. Αν και οι Αμερικάνοι πρόσφατα διαφημίζουν και καλώδια των 100 ποδιών. 
Παρήγγειλα το καλώδιο....και οταν ερθεί θα σας πώ, αν σας ενδιαφέρει, τα νέα μου. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ολους.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

έγινε. Καλή τύχη τότε και κράτα μας ενήμερους!

----------


## GREGORY

Τι έγιε ήρθε το καλλώδιο, το δοκίμασες τι αποτελέσματα είχες;

----------


## jkoukos

> Κώστα και υπολοιποι φίλοι,
> 1. Απο την ταράτσα εχω οπτική επαφή και "βλεπω" το router του φίλου μου.
> 2. Η καρτα μου εχει υποδοχή mini USB και συνδεεται σε μια θύρα USB του υπολογιστή μου, απο όπου και τροφοδοτείται (μεσω του USB).
> 3. To USB-2.0 Active Extension Cable που βρήκα ειναι γερμανικό και τα 15μ. κοστίζουν 15 ευρώ.
> 4. Δεν εχω σκοπό να διαθέσω πολλά χρήματα για αυτό τον σκοπό. Το μόνο που με απασχολεί ειναι ο τύπος του καλωδίου.


Τον μόνο ενδοιασμό που έχω στη λύση που αποφάσισες, έναντι της καταλληλότερης πρότασης του @kostas_thess, είναι η πιθανή ύπαρξη μελλοντικών προβλημάτων λόγω της υγρασίας.
Βλέπεις ούτε το καλώδιο, ούτε το usb adapter και φυσικά τα βύσματα είναι σχεδιασμένα για εξωτερική χρήση.
Θα πρέπει να μπουν σε κάποιο πλαστικό κουτί για προφύλαξη και να βγαίνει έξω μόνο η κεραία, αλλά και πάλι θα έχει πρόβλημα με τον αερισμό που ειδικά το καλοκαίρι θα έχει εσωτερικά μεγάλη θερμοκρασία.

Με την λύση των εξωτερικών ΑΡ πληρώνεις κάτι παραπάνω αλλά έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο από τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.

----------


## securityexpert

Βάλε εξωτερικό AP κατα προτίμηση PoE.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ναι, πες μας τι έγινε

----------


## lsavvaid

πάρε καλύτερα ένα nanostation όπως ειπώθηκε γιατί με τον πρώτο χειμώνα  μάλλον θα χαλάσει

Τώρα αν το αγόρασες ήδη πάρε ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί και με κάποια πατέντα βάλε την συσκευή μέσα

αν μπορείς βάλε και καμιά μόνωση

----------

